# Favourite Daterra



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I have asked DaveC this by pm, but anyone who bought the different variety of Daterra. Does any one of them stand out to you and for any particular reason.

Next, I am going to buy a Gene CAfe again, having had 2 previously. Has anyone done the Stage 2 mod (not replacing the element with a 230 v one as my voltage is normally ok) and if you have, can I ask where you sourced your dimmer switch from and what did you use to make the heat sync? Last time I really struggled with making the heat sync in trying to find a material to do the job, whilst at the same time fitting into the dimmer switch!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, am I right in thinking that no one has either roasted these so far, or can be arsed to tell me! And no one has done the staged mods to their GEne either.......


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> So, am I right in thinking that no one has either roasted these so far, or can be arsed to tell me! And no one has done the staged mods to their GEne either.......


Well it's such a nice day Dave most people are probably out enjoying it









My gene is not modified yet so can't comment but davec did put up a link recently to an alternative dimmer to use then the one shown on the coffeetime mod.

I've only roasted BB's bulk buy Daterra (not the fancy penta packed stuff)...... really enjoyed it:good: Would like the opportunity to roast the penta pack varieties at some stage.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

GS, is it a nice day over the whole country, if so, thats amazing! I will ask Dave about the dimmer update........many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I roasted the Bourbon Collection I got some months ago and it was really nice, but there's none of that left now. I will start on a new Daterra soon, but probably not for a month or two as I have some other coffees to use.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Dfk

Having recently bought my Gene (not modifed 240v)from BB and after much helpful discussion with both Rodney and Jordan I managed to get 4.5 kilo of Bourbon Collection (penta) after a very favourable small quantity of Sweet collection (penta, abouta kilo). Both were very good, enough for me to, off the back of the heads up on the last bulk buy, purchase a full 12kg penta of daterra full bloom. I have done only one roast of the full bloom and playing the waiting game to see how it has come out.

Both I and the wife really enjoyed the sweet collection as both Cappa's and aeropress, this being the coffee that set me enroute back to BB to buy a roaster ( Rodney offered me a sample of a roast from the small gene and made me realise it was fresher + control of roast level that I really wanted). The sweet collection has been my favourite so far.

Wife really enjoys the Bourbon collection as a cappa although i think it gets lost in the milk (even though we both on 21g triple measures out of a naked portafilter) however, for me, as an aeropress / espresso excellent.

Have been quietly roasting away trying various profiles recording all as I go and photographing where i can so at some point will upload all to roasting log / daily roast etc.

Not been disappointed so far and the only thing that put me off buying any more was a lack of storage space ( as well as the cost of course)

Hope of some help, John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

john, many thank for replying. I used to home roast and then stopped a year ago but have decided to have another go. I prefer the thought of roasting one bean and learning to get it right, rather than take the multi pack varities as I used to always find two or three beans I did not really like.

I think I am going to try the Sweet Blue and so am going to order this morning!

thanks again


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

So - Look forward to seeing some pics in the Home Roasters, Todays Roast thread then.

That section is developing nicely & welcomes new participants.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are you going to be home roasting with Mr kidd


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am a man of simple needs. I bought a heavy duty pan with a hole in the lid for the flamethrower my mates son has 'borrowed' from his army base, as I want to scorch to hell, all bean varieties I can get my hands on. And, when I tire of that game, I will fire up my small Gene 101 from BB and try not to scorch the penta pack of Sweet Blue dateras!

I do not aim to supply all my own beans but just to roast for fun which is why I bought a 12 kilo pack, so as to learn the bean.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> So - Look forward to seeing some pics in the Home Roasters, Todays Roast thread then.
> 
> That section is developing nicely & welcomes new participants.


Ron, I will indeed contribute to this thread. Has anyone posted the link to the old data sheets we all used to fill in?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Crank the Gene to full temp - ten minutes past second crack - job done - none of this techno roaster profiling nonsense. Produces a roast for proper men


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Ron, I will indeed contribute to this thread. Has anyone posted the link to the old data sheets we all used to fill in?


Do you mean this one David?

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#Page:Coffee_roasting_reports1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you mean this one David?
> 
> https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#Page:Coffee_roasting_reports1


Thats the boy!


----------

